# Metal vs Plastic Water Trough - Algae?



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I need to buy a new water trough.

Does algae gather up faster on plastic tanks than metal?

My old black plastic trough grows algae like a high school laboratory dish if I blink too long. Was wondering if I'd be better off with metal


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

Long term the metal ones here get pinholes and leak...also grow red algae...so i like the heavy duty blck ones or the heavy blue plastic ?..someone suggested that a few pennies on the bottom would slow the growth of algae? Cant say i have tried that


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I use two black troughs, the small rubbermaid version. I rotate them whenever the one in use needs cleaning. Used to have the two 100 gallon version, big mistake, tough to clean, lots alge, harder to maneuver and had to nearly fill it up each time so that the young calves could reach the water to drink....Also have metal, as mentioned pin holes, red algae, etc. The metal ones are now used to raise peeps... Have fun....Topside


----------



## FraserV (Dec 31, 2015)

Just buy the stainless ones. You only need to sell one of your kidneys to purchase it.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Where I need to use troughs, the Rubbermaid ones are sturdy and last well. Yes, they need to be cleaned, but using a scrubby kitchen thing works very well. I do it frequently because I don't want them drinking from dirty troughs -- nothing more disgusting than green and brown slime. The R'maid ones will also accommodate a heater very well.

Keep in mind that the metal itself on metal troughs will heat up in this kind of weather and get very hot!


----------



## cattleman2001 (Sep 2, 2013)

I tried copper pipe in the tank once since others claimed it worked. It didn't for me. You can add coped Algecides and it will work. Also when I feed minerals high in copper it takes longer for the tank to turn. 
But in general I pour bleach in the tank once a week to keep it clear. I'll stir a round and make sure the cows don't drink for about 5 minutes.

As far as tanks I prefer rubber. Both turn green. rubber doesn't change shapes when a cow decides to step in.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If you have a shady place, it'll reduce algae growth.
I added a flat roof off the east side of the horses' loafing shed. Set the tank against the loafing shed wall, in the shade. 

The stuff that you spray rain gutters works for sealing pin holes and broken seals in galv. tanks. Comes in colors, I used silver gray.


----------

